# Another buck down



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Got another one yesterday afternoon this one is a 10. Still after the big one, rain got me today will be there tomorrow though!!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I had this deer on camera a couple years ago never could run him down. He wasn't on the cameras at all last year so I figured old age got him cause he appears to be an older buck. I recognized him when I saw him though because he has a few distinct marks. He's a pretty decent deer but his rack is lopsided.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice. Hopefully you get the big one before somebody else does.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Still gonna taste the same lol.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope so, got room for one more gonna hold out for the big one now. Oh yeah they all taste good!!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

How many points is the big one.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

He's very smart he keeps his distance from the cameras! I honestly believe he knows they are there and he just crosses them just to get to me. Judging by the camera angles he is a strong 12 he appears to have one brow tine to split so he may be 13 just can't say for sure! He's so much bigger height and width wise though.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice Rack !


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice buck! Not a fan of venison though. I would be one starving Amish around here if i was one..... bout ready to give up deer hunting thanks to them

Goodluck getting the big one! Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Season went out today around here.

Now it's rabbit hunting and trapping until the end of February. Then for my favorite, Spring Gobbler!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I love rabbit hunting its more fun than most other hunting. Rabbit is good eating too


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What did he field dress at?


----------

